# proftp vs. sftp



## hubach (30. Okt. 2008)

Hallo

Möchte meinen ersten Server für die eigene HP zum Laufen bringen und habe das nach der Anleitung 
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-ubuntu-hardy-heron-ubuntu-804-lts-server/
auf einem alten IBM Notebook 600E auch hingekriegt 

Danke an dieser Stelle für die ausführliche Anleitung.

Was für mir jetzt nicht klar ist, wieso läuft neben proftpd auch noch der mit openssh mitinstallierte sftp. 
Ist das notwendig oder kann ich sftp abschalten um mein altes NB möglichst wenig zu belasten? -> wenn ja, wo ausschalten?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruss aus der CH 
Hans


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2008)

sftp wird immer standardmäßig mit openssh mitinstalliert. Verwechsle bitte nicht sftp mit ftp, sftp ist ein Protokoll über ssh und wird nicht vom ftp daemon erstezt oder bereitgestellt. Wenn Du kein sftp haben möchtest, dann schau mal in die sshd Konfiguration, da kann man das irgendwo deaktivieren. Ich bezweifele aber, dass Dir das groß Speicher spart, da der SSHD ja weiterläuft und ob der einen oder 2 Ports öffnet, macht wohl keinen großen Unterschied.


----------

